# Amateur Radio for Backcountry Communication



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Disappointed with the pathetic performance of GMRS, my girlfriend and I are going to take the HAM Exam and get an amateur radio license. We'd like to have reliable radio communication for snowboarding, mountain biking and hiking and the amateur bands seem to be the best bet. 

Anyone done this? 

I'm looking at the Yaesu FT-60R and Wouxon UV2D dual band HTs.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I was also gonna suggest HAM my dad has been one since before I was born and still messes around with this. Kinda cool talks to people from all over, not my cup-of-tea but he loves it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

What a shock that a trucker uses shortwave!  That's cool a cool benefit to be able to pick up news bouncing off the ionosphere when you're deep in the BC. 

Another cool benefit is there seem to be a lot of repeater stations run by local clubs. Frequently on top of ski resorts and other high mountains. Would make it easy to get full area coverage to stay in communication. Its illegal to transmit on GMRS/FRS bands with a HAM HT (despite being easy to do with a little software change), but I would be able to monitor other friends without licenses on the 467Mhz frequencies as well. Lots of lingo to learn for the test but it doesn't seem particularly challenging for the Technician class license. Gotta have some proficiency with Morse Code to get a General Class license to TX on the <50Mhz frequencies.


----------



## Cormier (Sep 18, 2012)

I know I'm bumping an old thread -- did you ever get your HAM radios?

I was looking at picking up a set too instead of FRS or GMRS, just wondering what model you got and how you liked it


----------

